# Trolling Motor Stabilizers



## OneidaEagle

Wick,

We need to get a group of us together, and call Minnkota.......lol

Were you asking specific to the Ulterra? That my be a difference in answers maybe?

I called about my Terrova.

From this Thread, which echos the answer I got pretty much as well, when I called.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/trolling-motor-stabilizers.423188/



tommieboy said:


> When I bought my new Terrova I-Pilot a couple of years ago I also considered buying a RAM mount to secure the top end of the unit. Before I did so, however, I contacted Minn Kota directly and asked them whether I should install one. The customer service representative that I talked to said the upper unit of the Terrova is solid state electronics and has no moving parts, and that it is not necessary to secure it. He said that the unit was specifically designed to handle the extreme vibration and bouncing that it gets from traveling down the road. However, he did say that if the head of the unit can strike something then a stabilizing mount might be worth considering or you should repossition the unit to avoid any impacts. Since my unit cannot hit anything I opted out of spending even more money than I already had by buying a stabilizer that the Minn Kota customer service representative said I don't need. I haven't had any problems with my motor since I bought it. But, to be clear, I'm only relating to you what I was told by the manufacturor. If you want a stabilizer, buy it!



After my call to Minnkoa was pretty much was the same, I was set to skip the mount, UNTIL I saw a video of a guy that showed the Motor pop out, (Not sure if it was a Minnkota) and deploy while doing about 40 MPH, and RIP that thing right out of the Bow Mounting plate, and destroy it, and was dragging along the side of the boat until he stopped. (Wish I knew where that was, I would post it here)

That and this from Minnkota "However, he did say that if the head of the unit can strike something then a stabilizing mount might be worth considering or you should re-position the unit to avoid any impacts. "

I had Three thoughts, 1. The shaft Length, to the head, the longer the shaft, to more flex, and possible bounce, With the sucky Michigan roads, and 2, I am POLISH. I felt it best to install one.

Most times, though, like a trip from my place to DR, its taken off anyway, and laying on the front deck.

Another thought is that although the shaft flex's while its deployed, the shaft to the prop is flexing, the actual head is locked in place and secured from flexing and pretty much stationary. While stowed for travel it is flexing and bouncing a bit.

3. I'm Polish, it could happen to me.

See that's why people think I am so damn smart, Its not really the case, I'm just prepared to look really DUMB on any given instant........

OE


----------



## sureshot006

St. Clair Slayer said:


> Secure that Head. The circuit board and other stuff in the head don't like bouncing. I use the Ram and it locks the motor in really well. The Cisco looks nice too but costs more and has a little play in it. The more secure that head is during long runs and towing the better.


slamming from being rigid is better than bouncing? At least with bounce its not as sharp... I think of the bounce like shock absorber, or a nice cushioned seat. Of course you'd always want to limit the movement but completely stopping it sounds worse. Maybe I'm completely wrong. Seems like everything is gonna get beat up either way.

So I just use a bungee. Set at the right tension, it can still flex and bounce a bit but not enough to whack the head on the gunnel.


oops wick beat me to it and said it better lol. What he said.


----------



## sureshot006

there's a collar on my Terrova and old powerdrive. The collar is mean to keep it from deploying. Left the collar up once on brest bay... It's the first time I changed the shaft and last time I left the collar up.

does ulterra not have this? I'm guessing maybe not if its meant to be hands free or is too annoying to use.


----------



## Gradyfish

Like Oneida said, the reason I originally installed one was, I was told that if the head strikes the bow or bow rail it will take out the GPS portion of the TM. All my time is on the lake and as rough as it gets on Erie, I would almost certainly have experienced that issue.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer

I had to replace two circuit boards on an older Minn-Kota. I thought that since everything in the head was fixed that the bouncing would not effect anything. The repair shop recommended that I secure the head even though there are no moving parts in the head. Since adding the RAM mount I haven't hade a circuit board fail since 1999.


----------



## OneidaEagle

I forgot to mention, mine was already mounted, and the head sits right over the gunnel.

I can see the points made by both scenario's as well.

BUT I know ME, and I put in a mount. To date I have had no issues. If I do, Ill stop back in Grill up some Crow, and eat it. Until then, I look like a happy Polack, who is going fishing TOMORROW.

Yea, I'm going dang it, FINALLY! Or maybe Sunday depending on Dr Driver conditions. Damn rain.....

Grand River here in GR is up about 4 to 6 feet over the last 12 hours.


----------



## bdmitch18

WormSoaker said:


> Was out in the boat getting it ready for Saturday and I noticed that my spanking brand new 72" Ulterra definitely needs a stabilizer to keep it from bouncing to pieces. Checked the Minn Kota web site and found they don't offer one for the Ulterra, found some ram and cisco mounts. Was wondering which model you guys use and like and why, need to get this fixed before I shake the TM to pieces.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply's
> Leo B.


 RAM mount had one 15 years no problems


----------



## V's Tease

I had the ram mount claw on my last boat .. switched over to the stabilizer that Cisco fishing systems offers ..


----------



## seymore13

sureshot006 said:


> there's a collar on my Terrova and old powerdrive. The collar is mean to keep it from deploying. Left the collar up once on brest bay... It's the first time I changed the shaft and last time I left the collar up.
> 
> does ulterra not have this? I'm guessing maybe not if its meant to be hands free or is too annoying to use.


Nope, the Ulterra does not have the collar to prevent accidental deployment. The mechanism that deploys it acts as a safeguard against it popping out like a Terrova or other unit could.


----------



## butter13

I have the Ram 6" and it works great. For quick runs I don't even secure it just drop the ball into the mount and run up river.


----------



## sureshot006

St. Clair Slayer said:


> I had to replace two circuit boards on an older Minn-Kota. I thought that since everything in the head was fixed that the bouncing would not effect anything. The repair shop recommended that I secure the head even though there are no moving parts in the head. Since adding the RAM mount I haven't hade a circuit board fail since 1999.


everything is fixed inside. Bouncing is much less of a shock than basically hitting a wall. Not sure who would know best. Repair shop or manufacturer. Circuit boards can fail for other reasons too.


----------



## Dan9811

Here is the one I put on...Dan


----------



## marty59

Dan9811 said:


> Here is the one I put on...Dan


I have the same one... and with a 72" shaft, it does like to bounce around if it's not fastened down!

Marty


----------



## WormSoaker

wicklundrh said:


> Leo,
> 
> I had the one with the hose style clamp. Switched to "The Claw" as you describe and like it a ton better on my dad's ulterra.
> 
> They seem to be a little sloppy (the ulterra) in comparison to the Terrova. I don't use one on my Terrova.
> 
> I've actually heard that a stabilizer can do more harm than good. The logic makes sense. IF you are not using a stabilizer, the shaft can flex (just like a human's backbone). The circuit board inside the head thus doesn't bounce around. Once you affix that shaft (stop the bouncing) the bounce is then transfered directly to the circuit board allowing a jarring effect. I asked Minn Kota about it one day and their reply to me was "I wouldn't use one"!
> 
> As I said though, I put one on my dad's ulterra because there was just way too much slop for my liking.



First off I want to thank everyone for their input, this is one of the things that makes MS so good. Yeah I have the 60" terrova on my other boat and didn't find a need to put a RAM mount on it, but with this 72" there just seems to be too much play for really ruff Erie water and Detroit roads. I've decided to go with the RAM mount and Claw and maybe add some LRF's (little rubber feet) to soften the blow. And if that doesn't work to my liking, step up to the CISCO's
Thanks Again
Leo B


----------



## Revpilot

I use the ram with a double claw clamped to rail, I put some rubber from a bike inner tube in top claw and it gives it a shock absorber effect.


----------



## Papa Liver




----------



## Papa Liver

That's what I'm rocking. First time I trailered boat when my Ulterra was brand new I was like wtf all the way to the river lol. My buddy gave me that one. No name on it but it works perfectly.


----------



## Wobble

Ram mount works good. Like Onieda said, I only lock it down on long runs and when trailering. I don't think it will hurt it, but I like it locked in place better. Also, when trailering, I put a couple small business bungees to hold the cord so it doesn't bounce and smack the deck of the boat. Those motors ain't cheap, so I figure it's worth the little extra time.


----------



## reflex2004

Another vote for RAM


----------



## Walleye Coyote

I believe I have a medium claw on my terrova. It is outstanding. Stopped all my worries. I first had the shaft mount but I didn't want to lose shaft length for jigging in 3 footers.


----------

